# Error 1324. The folder path 'Program Files (x86)' contains an invalid character



## Boniface

i had an external hard drive (e:/) that i used for my games but unfortunatly my hard drive was physicaly destroyed. Now i got a new hard drive (f:/) and when i try to uninstall Steam it tell me :
Error 1324. The folder path 'Program Files (x86)' contains an invalid character
i don't what to do please help.


----------



## -WOLF-

Hello and welcome to TSF

Go to your Program Files and find the Steam folder and highlight it then hold Shift and pres Delete and that will remove Steam for you.


----------



## Boniface

I tried to delete all Steam folder i could find but the computer still think it's installed. So i try to uninstall http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt83/warriort8/1.jpg then it tell me http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt83/warriort8/2.jpg.
Here i try to install empire total war http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt83/warriort8/3.jpg but http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt83/warriort8/4.jpg and the installation end with http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt83/warriort8/5.jpg


----------



## -WOLF-

Have you tried using Revo Uninstaller ?

www.revouninstaller.com


----------



## Boniface

here i uninstalled steam with Revo http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt83/warriort8/7.jpg but it's still installed in windows http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt83/warriort8/8.jpg then i went in the autorun manager http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt83/warriort8/6.jpg and tried to remove steam but once angain nothing changed in windows and still got the same error when i try installing Empire total war.


----------



## McNinja

I think it might be time for a Windows reinstall.


----------



## -WOLF-

Yes, or a reformat would do.


----------



## Boniface

Ok for reformating but i dont have my Window install cd


----------



## McNinja

Do you have your CD key for windows?

Does any of friends have a 64 bit Windows Vista DVD?


----------



## Boniface

yeah i got my product key


----------



## McNinja

Try to borrow a friend's Vista 64bit DVD


----------



## Lefty4Deathy

Yeah the procedure with the [url]www.revouninstaller.com[/URL] worked flawlessly for me!

I had the same problem with a faulty WD 500 GB HDD.

It was an easy regedit/delete to use, when deleting all the remaining STEAM files in the registry.

Thumbs up for the help!


----------

